# To have a cat flap or not that is the question?



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am just going through the process of "adopting" 2 cats from a local animal charity-I have my home visit tomorrow and if that goes well I'm hoping to "adopt" 2 cats-I was thinking maybe aged 2 or 3 years old.I want to get 2 so they'll be company for each other when I'm out.I've been reading up about cats and what they'll need etc and am really looking forward to getting them.The only thing bothering me is the prospect of them bringing in "presents" if I have a cat flap (which was my original intention).

They will have to stay inside for a few weeks when they first come in any event so they won't get lost and I'm now thinking that after that initial period I'll just let them go out when I'm around which would be for a while in the evenings and at weekends,keep them in at night and see how that goes......that way if I see them bringing anything at least I'll be able to make sure they don't bring it in the house.I thought if I do this for a while,I'll be able to see whether they're likely to bring things and if they do,not bother with a cat flap so I don't come home to gruesome presents!

Will this work? I mean,to have cats who are in when I'm out (with a litter tray to use),but allowed out when I'm around? If I do this are they likely to come back inside to use the litter tray even at those times when they can go out or can they do a mixture of going to the toilet outside but using the tray when they're in?

Am I worrying too much??


----------



## chellemich (Apr 5, 2011)

To answer your main question, no, I wouldn't have a cat flap. My friend has two cats and they bring in live creatures every other night and let them go inside the house. Personally, it's not something I'd appreciate!


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi
I don't have a cat flap and my cats are only allowed out when I'm in so, like you said, it's evenings and weekends mostly. They're in at night. They seem happy enough with this. They have a litter tray but do also go outside when they're out. Incidently, they've been with me almost exactly a year and the only presents they've ever brought me are sticks, leaves and the odd single feather that they've found. The only things they hunt are flies, spiders and butterflies. I think not all cats are active hunters. Either that or mine are just rubbish hunters  Good luck with your new furry friends.


----------



## gobubbles (Oct 14, 2010)

Apparently cats tend to hunt in the morning and evening/night, so don't let tem out at those times if you can.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How lovely adopting two cats. I don't think that you are worrying too much. You just want to get things right.
Not all cats are hunters so you won't know for a while what yours will be like.
We have 3 cats and only one of them as bought a bird in through the flap (which we managed to save) So for us one bird in 2 years is not bad.

If you work full time then a cat flap might be a good idea. you could fit a cat flap in a shed or garage if you don't want it in your house.
A friend of mine bought a childs wooden play house and fitted with a cat flap and also a heater for in the winter.
we have a cat flap that goes into our conservatory. It is closed at night and opened in the morning when it is fully light. mainly because of the birds and being nesting time.
Regarding the litter tray, that's another thing that you will have to wait and see.
Our youngest cat will be one year old this week and she goes in our garden which has cat proof fencing up and still uses the litter tray in home. The other two go outside but when it's raining they use the tray.
I think you will know more what to do when you bring them home.
Good luck and when you get them we would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

if my cats were outdoor cats... i personally wouldnt let them be able to roam out and about and possibly get hurt while im at work 8/9 hours a day!

id would suggest then your cats b indoor cats and are only let out when your at home. mayb catproof your garden or if thats not a possibility then theres loads of solutions and ways a cat can enjoy outside without him getting loose


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

get the flap and a bell on each collar, stop them killing things the old fashioned way.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

goldleaf said:


> get the flap and a bell on each collar, stop them killing things the old fashioned way.


that doesnt work!... it just teaches cats to b more stealth! u can never stop a cat thats determined lol


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

It's really helpful to see your replies thank you-yes I'd be worried about the cats being out all day when I wasn't around so I think I'll dispense with the cat flap idea for now -it sounds like it works for others to just let the cats go out when there's someone around to keep an eye on them.Hopefully the cats get the best of both worlds then.The ladies from the cat charity are coming to do a home visit this afternoon so I'll chat to them about it as well.They should give me advice on which cats they have who would be suitable for what I'm suggesting too.

Am sooooooooooo excited...............


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

ok ok, ive done the research lets take it 21st century and with the backing of rolf harris what more do you want?

Liberator Cat Collar Cat Collars & Harnesses for Sale


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

You must be really excited 

Hope they have some suitable kitty's for you, good luck x


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

goldleaf said:


> ok ok, ive done the research lets take it 21st century and with the backing of rolf harris what more do you want?
> 
> Liberator Cat Collar Cat Collars & Harnesses for Sale


I did look at these Goldleaf but I don't think they prevent the cat bringing in rodents and so on.The reviews on the picture posted aren't overly positive.Have you used these for cats and if so how have you found them?:smile:


----------

